# Need a kibble recommendation



## kmjeffus (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi!
We have a 16mo girl and a 4 mo boy. We have always fed Origen, Acana or Merrick Backcountry. Our girl is a picky eater (I do not leave her bowl out) so we have had to rotate her Foods every few months. We have settled on the Merrick because both dogs seem to Love/inhale it like vacuum cleaners. Here is where our issue come in. The largest bag isn't very big with any of these and we are going through a bag every 3 weeks. I am dedicated to giving them the highest quality food that we can, but I do need something that isn't $70+ a bag. We are financially tight right now. Does anyone have any recommendations for a food that is grain-free and great quality yet not quite as expensive? The only food I will not do is Taste of the wild. We got a bad bag of that about 6 mo. Ago and our girl lost about 15 lbs. from being sick. 

Thanks for your suggestions!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Look at Chewy online. You get discounts when you have them autoship it. I feed Merrick to, and a bag last two weeks. So I feel for you.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Look at Chewy online. You get discounts when you have them autoship it. I feed Merrick to, and a bag last two weeks. So I feel for you.


I looked at Chewy.com online; they didn't list autoship for.their backcountry products unless it was treats but you could.call them. All the 22 lbs bags came at just over 62.O0. 

Wow! It sounds close to a raw.food diet! Vizslas sure know how to eat the good stuff!

They have canned foods there too in the backcountry; a bit cheaper. I wish you every success there and give my best to your Vizslas.


----------

